# Ribs on da grill



## pacanis (Dec 14, 2008)

So me and Mr Ducane got together tonight. I had been neglecting him when it comes to "low and slow" Qing, even though he is fully capable. And with the wind and temps today, the conditions were perfect, with the two outer burners lit he was holding 275F steady.
So I rubbed some ribs and put them on indirect for 2.5 hours.
Then I foiled them with a little iced tea for about 1 hour. I will include a pic of that for our foil challenged  Just kiddin', B 
Then I took them out of the foil pouch and continued indirect cooking, adding some sauce to them, for about 1:30.... They were easily done after an hour, but I needed to finish up the potato wedges.
Plated with some veggies, broccoli and almond slivers, the ranch dip was added to the wedges and veggies later.
First time in a long time I ate a _whole_ rack of babybacks 
I should have cooked two.... I just stood at the counter after dinner finishing them off one by one. Pull apart tender with meat on each rib. Just the way I like them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2008)

It's a beautiful sight!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Don't you hate not having left-overs?  That would kill me!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 14, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> It's a beautiful sight!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't you hate not having left-overs? That would kill me!


 
I'm a little bummed, Vicky 
But I should have thought of that as I was eating the other half rack....   The worst part is, seeing if I can duplicate.  This was a winner.


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I'm a little bummed, Vicky
> But I should have thought of that as I was eating the other half rack....   The worst part is, seeing if I can duplicate.  This was a winner.



Big fan of making extras.  I always make two slabs.  One to eat, the other for lunch at work the next week.  I just love everyone stopping by my cube asking what that wonderful smell is!?!?!

BTW, VERY nicely done Pacanis!?!?!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Fan.
Typically, one slab and there _is_ some extra. I just couldn't put 'em down this time....


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks good pacanis!!!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks sattie and roadfix.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 15, 2008)

Those look great!  Do you deliver?


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice lookin ribs Pacanis - Great topoff for the wekend.

AC


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2008)

Ribs and football, AC. It don't get better than that. Thanks.

Sure I deliver Elaine. 
Ooooh, I just noticed you don't live somewhere warm.....
LOLOLOL 
Thanks


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 15, 2008)

those look great.. nice job ..
how do you do the tater wedges?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, Q.

After I cut the potato, I nuke the wedges for two minutes, then put them in the foil pan with some EVOO and seasoning. I like Grill Mates Montreal Steak seasoning. Nothing special, I just basically fry/bake them, but on the grill, until they are done. Turning a few times.
What's also good is doing half a potato this way. It comes out more like a baked potato and less like a fry, but with a fried skin. Cut the spud in half lengthwise, score the potato meat side, nuke it to speed things along, season it heavily with anything, then proceed the foil pan. I always make a few extra of those. They reheat well for a tasty snack.


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks .. i will give them a shot ..


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks good.  How'd you like the tea method?  No cut pic?  That's the "Money Shot".


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Drooling once again Pacanis!! Very nice!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Dee 

Well Jeeks, it's like this....
I did want a money shot, but nothing on my plate required a knife. So as I sat there mowing down, I tried to _"carefully"_ separate a rib from the pack, honest I did, leaving a nice cross-cut section exposed, but they were so tender they left jagged pieces of rib meat skin on both the rib in hand and the ones on the quickly-being-devoured-rack. There was not a good cross-cut section to be had. Unless you were the one eating them 
Besides, they weren't truly "smoked" seeing as how I used the gasser, so what was the point? Though I did think about it.

And the tea worked well. I've used it several times, seeing as how I usually haved iced tea on hand. I don't like the taste you get when steaming with beer. I use tea or Dr Pepper in my "beer" can chicken even. If I had had apple juice, I might have used that, but tea works


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 29, 2009)

Said in my best Homer Simpson Voice,"mmmm MEATTTT!!!" Those ribs look delicious even at this early hour.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

Well it just don't seem right not posting in this thread after Frank figured out the problem was located in my computer chair.

These were on my camera when I downloaded my chicken pics from last night. And since I can't find that what are you grilling thread, and since they do go with this thread, here's some more ribs on da grill, from a few nights ago.
And thanks Noodlehead. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you


----------



## babetoo (Jun 16, 2011)

wonderful, yummy looking.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you, Babe.
I notice you eat ribs a lot, too.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 16, 2011)

I swear, people that post to ancient threads... try as we might to deter them.   

Those look pretty good.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 16, 2011)

OUCH! Them some nasty ribs!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, RL.

I told you last night, Frank... if this ancient thread still hadn't been on the _first_ page of the grilling forum... 

C'mon folks, lets grill somethin' and post it up!


----------



## magpie2711 (Sep 11, 2012)

I realize this is an old post, but I'm new here to all the conversations, so I hope you'll forgive!  You said you cooked indirectly with the outer two burners turned off; do you have a 3-burner or 4-burner?  I'd love to try this, and have a rack just waiting for _something_ to happen to it!   I have a 3-burner, and hope this leaves enough room for indirect grilling.  Thank you!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2012)

i never saw this, pac! nice job.

boy, i coulda used this with the last 2 or 3 racks that i turned into shoeleather.

i'm getting close to another attempt, the next time ribs go on sale.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 11, 2012)

Yah,  Pac made some good ribs.  I think one can never make them the same.   Mebbe good,  good as,  consistent,  better than,  coulda used a little more of or a little less of --next time,  pretty near perfect,  almost the  same.    But Always Lip Smacking Gob Stopping Delicious.  
.


----------



## HomeCook58 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm in Florida if you care to deliver.. Just let me know date and time.. I'll be sure and have a nice red wine ready.... Yummmmy


----------



## pacanis (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks. And thanks to all 
Now I have to go back and see what I posted


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 9, 2013)

Just curious Pac...... What is the "tea method"?


----------



## Claire (Mar 9, 2013)

Grill?  I think there is one under that snow, somewhere!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> Just curious Pac...... What is the "tea method"?


 
When I wrap them in foil I leave a little room so they can steam. This time I used ice tea as the liquid. I wouldn't say they pick up any tea flavor, but they taste different than if I had used orange juice. Kind of like how beer can chicken picks up a subtle flavor of the steaming liquid.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 10, 2013)

How much liquid do you use Pac?  The pics look so yum, If I try them, I want to make sure I prepare them exactly as you have


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 10, 2013)

Anticipation ...


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2013)

hmmm, close to a cup maybe, Somebunny? Enough so it steams, but doesn't steam away. The foil will balloon up when they get good steam going. You'll have to give it a try and then tweak it to suit your grill and how they came out.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 10, 2013)

Lol! whisk!  Now all I can think of is that old ketchup commercial!  (Which I would not put on my ribs)!


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Pac, going to try this soon!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2013)

This reminds me, I have some ribs in the freezer.


----------



## chopper (Mar 10, 2013)

Ribs, we having ribs?...I have some in the freezer too, but it is too windy here to keep a fire going, and kind of cold too.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm kind of wanting ribs myself now, too, lol.
I wish the town store still sold Hormel ribs. They carry a brand now called Plum Rose that are very fatty.


----------

